# The daftest fashion



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Fashions come and fashions go. Some are stylish, some are just plain daft.

Those of you with a taste for history - Blackadder, the Scarlet Pimpernel, Rupert of Hentzau, Robin Hood - might like to try and select their three silliest fashions of the past 1000 years.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

I presumed 'robot helmets' would have been an option.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Mesa said:


> I presumed 'robot helmets' would have been an option.


had its moment


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I voted for: huge horned medieval headdress; Edwardian hobble skirt; and tattoos & piercing. On practical grounds, all three; the headdress must have been heavy & prone to make you overbalance; one couldn't walk in the skirt; and piercing of the nose, lip or tongue gets in the way of grazing. 

I could have gone for 'other', eighteenth century make up. I quite like the beauty spot (it made a comeback in the late 1950s) but the patch seems very silly, and the white lead skin make-up was lethal.

Some of the 'silly fashions' I find stylish: ruffs & white wigs, for instance. And the crinoline was popular among women. The huge hipline meant you didn't have to squeeze your waist in so much and - ahem - there was no problem if you couldn't find a handy loo! You just *stood*, then moved away...


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Powdered wigs are great! I am going to wear one (one in a Mozartian style, not Bachian nor Haendelian) if I will ever have a chance to wear court dress. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Them bright trousers people wear nowadays are quite daft


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

I find today's fashion much daftier than fashion of, say, the first half of 20th century.  When it comes to men's fashion, at least.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> Them bright trousers people wear nowadays are quite daft


The 'low-slung' fashion is very silly. In the UK, a couple of teenagers who raided a store were caught on CCTV & their distinctive underwear was visible because of their sloppy trousers. They were picked up a couple of days later, *still wearing the same underpants*. I wonder what these stylish oiks were most ashamed of...


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I wear all this stuff,i thought it was all the rage.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Pointy shoes tied to the knee - they really did look very silly. 

Large white wigs - not just ludicrous but often infested with fleas or nits.

As for male Tudor ensemble I'd vote for the campy hose and strap-fastened shoes part of it rather than the doublet/cod-piece or the ruff.

I agree with Ingenue's opinion on the modern low-slung jeans look. Kids probably think they're uber-cool wearing them like that but they'll cringe when they see the photos in years to come. Hoods pulled over baseball caps looks just as ridiculous as well.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

_Everything_ from the 80s


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> _Everything_ from the 80s


You're right; we could have put the 'puffball skirt' in from this decade, for example. 
I remember I was teaching at a girls' school then, and took some sixth formers in mufti on a trip. One was wearing a puffball skirt & at first sight it looked just like 'doublet and hose'.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't mind any of those pre-XXth century fashions. The poncy mustard skinny jeans + canvas shoes + horn-rimmed glasses look makes me  though.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I think all fashion is equally daft.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Ingenue said:


> You're right; we could have put the 'puffball skirt' in from this decade, for example.
> I remember I was teaching at a girls' school then, and took some sixth formers in mufti on a trip. One was wearing a puffball skirt & at first sight it looked just like 'doublet and hose'.


I worked for a multinational corporation in those days, and part of the deal were business suits with massive shoulders. Sometimes I wonder how I even got through the door without resorting to edging through sideways:lol:

That said I think the most stupid fashion can be seen right now, with heels so high that even models can't walk in them. Give me a crinoline or a neck ruff any time!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Kleinzeit said:


> Mesa said:
> 
> 
> > I presumed 'robot helmets' would have been an option.
> ...


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Kopachris said:


>


Most Daft









and so it ends as it begins


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

"Cute" deer-in-headlights facial expression included.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Better than the usual model's expression for most of the XXth century - the half-baked pout.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> Better than the usual model's expression for most of the XXth century - the half-baked pout.
> 
> View attachment 19033


pretty vacant


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I’d go with tattoos being the worst thing so far.
Don’t they just look a total mess!
As least with clothing you can change easily, but tattoos..........painful laser surgery and even that’s not always successful!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> [...] I agree with Ingenue's opinion on the modern low-slung jeans look. Kids probably think they're uber-cool wearing them like that but they'll cringe when they see the photos in years to come. Hoods pulled over baseball caps looks just as ridiculous as well.


I know what you mean, Elgar's Ghost. I think this YouTube video sums it up pretty well. Apologies in advance for the term used in the clip.


----------



## Bone (Jan 19, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> _Everything_ from the 80s


Well, not _everything_....


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

deggial said:


> pretty vacant


the boy version is _meaninglessly hostile_


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

moody said:


> I wear all this stuff,i thought it was all the rage.


These things always beautifully compliment _and_ complement a suit of armor, Moody. I'm sure this exception is implicitly acknowledged!


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

the onesie is daft. theres never a time when that is acceptable.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

The last two (not counting "other"), hands down. What some people wear these days troubles me...


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> The last two (not counting "other"), hands down. What some people wear these days troubles me...


Don't look - or cultivate a sense of satori.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Kopachris said:


>











sans casques


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Found this fascinating & innocent video about 18th century fashions & thought this was a good place to post it - especially as, according to the video maker, the incidental music is by Beethoven! 






PS - Can anyone tell me *which* Beethoven?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Fresh & very exclusive pictures brought to you from just a week ago in Copenhagen:


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> View attachment 22873


who's the firestarter, eh?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

joen_cph said:


> Fresh & very exclusive pictures brought to you from just a week ago in Copenhagen:
> 
> View attachment 22872
> 
> ...


I've never seen the point of showcasing preposterous new designs that no-one who is certifiably sane would actually wear on the street. But I suppose that's not the point - it's all about the shock factor, isn't it?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I so agree. Since I have a phobia of wasps, the bloke in the yellow suit does more than shock me. 

There's also the point that the catwalk shows what will be the latest trend, but taken to extremes. A fashion retailer will look at the example above & conclude that 'boxy' shapes for dresses, boots, and the colours yellow and white will be 'in' this year. They'll then look for a manufacturer who'll produce cheap, wearable versions.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

joen_cph said:


> View attachment 22874


These actually look not entirely awful, sort of. You would have to pay me a lot of money to get me into either, but the fee would be considerably lower than for the other costumes.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I hope no-one became unwell by the post . 

"Unconsciously expressive" is one of the terms one could apply to such designs, and I guess that some analysis would find symbols from our times in a number of the motifs or iconography presented there, as well as layers of possible, more or less interesting psychological meaning. 

But from what I know of the fashion press, the designs are almost always accepted as just fascinating and desirable items no matter what, the principle of "novelty" and the supporting of the market dynamics being by far the most important factors in the presentation. Critique or analysis is almost absent, and the mentioning of their possible meaning, or a critique of the cheap labour forces or the body ideals presented by the models etc., only seen rarely from people working in the industry itself. There seems to be less debate than in the art or music world.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> There seems to be less debate than in the art or music world.


fashion = browbeating vain people into parting with their money. Honestly, fashion _is_ marketing. Any artistry is secondary to product pushing.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

New thought from friends on facebook

Style Icons

It's mainly aimed at the Ladies and is 100% accurate - Ingélou got Michelle Obama - you're super refined, classy, and reserved.

Worth trying to see how *you *score - I got Kate Moss - you love mixing girly stuff with tougher pieces like leather jackets or biker boots.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Taggart said:


> It's mainly aimed at the Ladies and is 100% accurate - *Ingélou got Michelle Obama* - you're super refined, classy, and reserved.
> 
> Worth trying to see how *you *score - *I got Kate Moss* - you love mixing girly stuff with tougher pieces like leather jackets or biker boots.


This should keep us simple souls chortling for days! :lol:


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

I'd some trouble making a choice of gourd. 
Tilda Swinton.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Most things 80's and that absurd habit of decent middel-aged officeclerks, with mortgage and reasonably priced hatchback, getting covered in tattoos.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I got Michelle Obama, lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

I really have little time for fashion. I wear the full "Mao" uniform everyday and have done so for years.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

I vote for the 'she wee'


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Haut Parleur said:


> I vote for the 'she wee'


You would.......!


----------

